# EC meters for soil or hydroponics



## redpassion (Mar 22, 2016)

Can any member confirm whether EC meters are used solely in hydroponics. Should this not be the case, I would greatly appreciate your comments. I grow inside as well as externally, I have never found an EC meter to be necessary; only Ph meters.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2016)

I have never used one while gardening organically in soil.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 22, 2016)

I have both meters and use my TDS/EC meter fairly regular just to keep an eye on how it does throughout. After a while when running the same strains that you know well, you won't use one as much but it helps a lot to keep out the guesswork.


----------



## redpassion (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi PCduck, Thank you for your reply. Like yourself, I have never used an EC meter. Many thanks. Have a Happy Easter.


----------



## redpassion (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi Hushpuppy, Thanks for your reply and information. I have a Fertometer which can be described as an over simplified EC meter. It works by illuminating 1 of 3 lights. I very rarely use it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 27, 2016)

That doesn't sound like a very precise EC meter. However, you can employ it to a degree. Each time you mix up a volume of nutrients at a certain measure, test it with the meter and take note of the results. You will build up a representative picture of the nutrient level in a given solution. Then you can use it to verify any issues with the solution and its concentration. The numbers aren't always critical but understanding the concentrations can be. 

For example, if you have 4ltrs of water with a given reading for the solution, then the plants use up 2 ltrs of the solution but don't appear to be growing or flourishing, one check of the solution that shows the nutrient concentration has gone way up tells you that the plants are drinking the water but ARE NOT eating. This is a big clue that the pH is most likely out of the range that the plants are able to absorb the nutrients. These types of things help you to narrow down issues so that you can keep your plants happy and healthy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2016)

I use ec meters with organic, too.  Just because something is organic does not mean that it will not be too much for the plants.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 27, 2016)

That is very true  I forgot that. You have to learn the measures for organic though as they are not the same as for synthetic. As it is with anything, you have to learn the best way to use it to best match your situation.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 11, 2016)

ive never used an ec meter(never took time to learn to use one,confusing to me),everything was guess work.im sure i lose a little weight cause i let leaf tips burn a little then back off the nutes. theroetically,using an ec meter would give a better yeild,healthier plants,etc.because you can give the exact amount of ferts needed.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I use ec meters with organic, too.  Just because something is organic does not mean that it will not be too much for the plants.



I feed the soil, only bottle I buy is EM that I brew into AEM. Never seen the need for EC meter


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm in charge of 1200 plants and have never felt the need to use a soil ec meter. Buy quality mediums, and pay attention to what you put in to the medium and you should be good. I also don't  really use a tds meter except with a new nutrient. I just memorize how much each nutrient raises the ppms.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

